# What went wrong with this shot?



## Karka (Dec 20, 2020)

Hoping you guys can help improve my technique. Trying to diagnose what happened with this shot.

Usually I grind into a dosing cup, then into portafilter, WDT, distribution tool, tamp, prewet puck.

Last few shots I'm trying to change and grind directly into portafilter, WDT, distribution tool, tamp, prewet puck.

I have a lagom p64 on the way so want to get used to grinding directly into portafilter

Any ideas why changing this work flow up is causing this to happen?


----------



## Ando (Jan 11, 2021)

It's not a very long video, but perhaps channeling?? I only suggest that as I had a shot this morning that channeled and had dripping from rim of portafilter in similar manner to yourself.

Jealous of the P64!!


----------



## Karka (Dec 20, 2020)

Ando said:


> It's not a very long video, but perhaps channeling??


 Yeah it was just an impromptu video when I saw it happening. I'll try to get a better video later, including my puck preparation.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Are you using a funnel in the pf? When dosing into it?


----------



## Karka (Dec 20, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> Are you using a funnel in the pf? When dosing into it?


 Yep using a funnel. Probably best I make a better video


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

My guess is that using the dosing cup and pouring it into the portafilter mixes up the grinds more so perhaps try more rigourous WDT to compensate?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Id stick to a pot 😂


----------



## Karka (Dec 20, 2020)

Ok I've made some 'better' videos. Apologies for my camera skills.

where am I going wrong?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

. Needs a little finer


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Brill vids, nice grinder and machie 😁

I spray my beans once before they go in the grinder.

I wdt different to you though. Mines 3 pronged and i wdt with the funnel in place. Then i remove. Bang on table to level. I only use the distribution tool. No tamp.

Try that.


----------



## Karka (Dec 20, 2020)

Jony said:


> . Needs a little finer


 So up until this week I was grinding quite a fair bit finer, but I was just using the distributor and no tamping. I was using 17g per shot. I dialled in some new beans this week, El Fumar by @Little Fin Roastery which are tremendous by the way. I decided to go a little coarser as I read more chances of channeling if grinding too fine, and wanted to see if I got any better results while tamping. I decided that I wanted to use 18g of beans per shot also. So for 18g and tamping, my grind was far too fine.



Cuprajake said:


> Brill vids, nice grinder and machie 😁
> 
> I spray my beans once before they go in the grinder.
> 
> ...


 I find the spray before grinding is great for reducing static and less retention. Just more regular cleaning needed.

Maybe that's where I'm going wrong, my home made WDT 😂. I'll do this process with the funnel in place next time. I actually prefer not using the tamp, but everyone tamps! I think I'll go back to no tamping but just wanted to improve my all round skills and learn how to prepare a puck a different way.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Personally I wouldn't stir grinds that don't need it and would tap the side of the portafilter to level and not bang down. Static clumps don't matter, tamping will tend to break those up. Maybe more importantly make sure the leveller is set to leave a mm or so for the tamper to compress.

When prep is right I'd hope to see 1 stream immediately or 2 quickly going to one and no signs of any later ones forming. I do suspect stirring with what ever can cause that. Bean I use turns into boulders if it's stirred.

A shot mirror can be useful to see what's going on at the base of the portafilter. Due to striping and changes in those it's pretty easy to see if more water is passing through different areas of the basket due to colour changes - lighter = more.

As you are going from a grind cup to straight in some changes are to be expected but somewhat depends on what you were doing with the cup. Banging that down is bad news as I found using Niche.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

ajohn said:


> Personally I wouldn't stir grinds that don't need it and would tap the side of the portafilter to level and not bang down. Static clumps don't matter, tapping will tend to break those up. Maybe more importantly make sure the leveller is set to leave a mm or so for the tamper to compress.
> 
> When prep is right I'd hope to see 1 stream immediately or 2 quickly going to one and no signs of any later ones forming. I do suspect stirring with what ever can cause that. Bean I use turns into boulders if it's stirred.
> 
> ...


 LOL I seem to have quoted myself some how or the other unless this edit corrects it.


----------

